# My BTS (pic heavy)



## PsyKoViggy (Mar 4, 2008)

Couldn't resist shareing these pictures of Till, my juvenile Blue Tongued Skink!
He's either an Indonesian or a Merauke, will be easier to tell when he's older.

Enjoying his basking rock


















Sitting on his hide log









Smile for the camera!









He's wearing Davy Jones's hat, heheh









Blue tongue!









And lastly, a picture of what he does most of the day when he isn't sleeping, begging to come out and play.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics he looks very nice and friendly


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice, very nice.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

very good pictures,, thanks for sharing them with us,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

Wow - I hope you do play with him a lot - he looks sooo swet! Lovely pictures!


----------



## PsyKoViggy (Mar 4, 2008)

He gets loads of attention and usually ends up on my lap while i'm watching TV or am on the computer, and when i'm not playing with him he's either asleep or having a stareing contest with the dogs


----------



## Imogen (Mar 8, 2008)

He's beautiful. What does he eat?


----------



## PsyKoViggy (Mar 4, 2008)

Imogen said:


> He's beautiful. What does he eat?


he eats greens and veg and fruit and chicken mostly.. he sometimes gets snails or scrambled eggs too.


----------



## PsyKoViggy (Mar 4, 2008)

He finished shedding today, so i couldn't help but take some pictures!

Side view









Top view









On my hand









Still on my hand, being watched over by Marilyn Manson, lol









He does all my smileing for me
I appologise for my face


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

He's gorgeous! I want to steal the one in my college  lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

He's lovely....great pics.


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

lovely gr8 pics more with his tonge out please hehe  xxxx


----------



## PsyKoViggy (Mar 4, 2008)

Thank you so much!
and RoseForTheDead, i don't blame you at all, no one can seem to understand whats so great about them.. untill they've spent half an hour with one, then they're hooked 

oooh, a few more pictures then



















and these lot were taken in the dark with my phone..



















he climbed into this box on his own, when he got bored of typeing on my laptop



















he shed a couple of days ago, so i should really take some more of him soon.. poor little guy, i'm sure he doesn't mind all the attention really


----------



## devilsofdarkness (Apr 14, 2008)

he is gorgeous!! ive kept bts in the past and they are truly funky lizards...so much so that im after another one!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

Aww, what a lovely lizard! Great pics too!


----------

